# Abarrotes: What are some good Mexican products??



## modeeper (Mar 21, 2015)

I think Lays chips are excellent. Ruffles for me. Can't say much for Fritos.

One of my favs is that Oaxacan cheese, aka ball or string cheese. Best there is for quesadillas. 

Bimbo bread I always avoided till I noticed the Multigrano and Linaza. They recently changed the recipe and it's lost something. Still pretty good tho, at least it isn't white.

Del Valle Fruit Nectar, I have one every day. A little better then the Jumex. Durazno is me fav.

Leche Buena has a corny name but it has a little extra something. La La is the worst.

For butter Eugenia wins the taste test. La La is the worst.

I read Mexican Coca Cola contains cane sugar where as ****** Coke is corn syrup. Couldn't handle the big bottle but the Cocita reminds me of my childhood.

Penguinos have to be the worst crap for sale in the entire World. But the Gansos, although over-sweetened, can do it ferya at times.

Help me out here ....


.


----------



## Bobbyb (Mar 9, 2014)

Look for a product called Joqoque. I don't know the brand names. It is a dairy product that is similar to sour cream or chip dip. Comes in a few flavors. It is awesome. Bimbo is the worst bread in the world. Rumor has it that when they opened up one of the Egyptian tombs there was a loaf of Bimbo white and it was still good. Although the Mexican nectars are very tasty they are loaded with added sugar. My fave is the Jumex strawberry banana. Activia in the kilo tub Natural is awesome. I use it on cereal. The drinkable Activias are also very good.


----------



## Blast (Apr 10, 2015)

Bobbyb said:


> Look for a product called Joqoque. I don't know the brand names. It is a dairy product that is similar to sour cream or chip dip. Comes in a few flavors. It is awesome. Bimbo is the worst bread in the world. Rumor has it that when they opened up one of the Egyptian tombs there was a loaf of Bimbo white and it was still good. Although the Mexican nectars are very tasty they are loaded with added sugar. My fave is the Jumex strawberry banana. Activia in the kilo tub Natural is awesome. I use it on cereal. The drinkable Activias are also very good.


I read in Bloomberg that , not only is Mexican Coke a different recipe to US & CAD but that Mexicans consume more Coke(the bottled kind) , per capita, than any other country. Also, slightly sidetracked, Mexicans consume more eggs ( per capita) than any other country in any other planet in the universe.. Blast


----------



## Bobbyb (Mar 9, 2014)

That Coke contains more sugar than in the USA. In Mexico most processed foods have more sugar and more salt: Hypertension and Diabetes!


----------



## modeeper (Mar 21, 2015)

Bobbyb said:


> That Coke contains more sugar than in the USA. In Mexico most processed foods have more sugar and more salt: Hypertension and Diabetes!


The Coquita has 24 grams. Now that 6 ozs brethren.


----------



## Blast (Apr 10, 2015)

Bobbyb said:


> That Coke contains more sugar than in the USA. In Mexico most processed foods have more sugar and more salt: Hypertension and Diabetes!


Actually, you are correct in a sense. It does contain cane sugar , as noted by Deep, where the other products NOB, contain fructose, usually in the form of corn syrup. The amount , I am not sure of , but no doubt , The Us & CAD people are not depriving themselves of an opportunity to become obese & diabetic. Personally , I prefer Mexican coke.


----------



## modeeper (Mar 21, 2015)

Blast said:


> I read in Bloomberg that , not only is Mexican Coke a different recipe to US & CAD but that Mexicans consume more Coke(the bottled kind) , per capita, than any other country. Also, slightly sidetracked, Mexicans consume more eggs ( per capita) than any other country in any other planet in the universe.. Blast


I believe it. It's a glucose and cholesterol kind of place.


----------



## modeeper (Mar 21, 2015)

Blast said:


> Actually, you are correct in a sense. It does contain cane sugar , as noted by Deep, where the other products NOB, contain fructose, usually in the form of corn syrup. The amount , I am not sure of , but no doubt , The Us & CAD people are not depriving themselves of an opportunity to become obese & diabetic. Personally , I prefer Mexican coke.


If it's sweet it's too sweet. If it's salty it's too salty. 



> The Us & CAD people are not depriving themselves of an opportunity to become obese & diabetic


:cheer2:


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Try piloncillo for sweetening. It is raw sugar. It has some vitamins and minerals that are processed out of refined sugar products, but, more important to me, it has a nice flavor.

In the sugar line, I also like agave nectar for syrup, although I have learned that is is mostly glucose like corn syrup, so not necessarily any better for you.

The carts with the steam whistles selling roasted sweet potato (camote) and bananas (platano) are wonderful. Similarly, the carts selling steamed/roasted corn on the cob with limon (and mayonnaise if you are into that) are great.

Mamey (Pouteria sapota) is a fruit I have only seen in Mexico, that is wonderful when it is properly ripe.

Platano macho (large banana) is one of my favorite foods. They are great sliced and sautéed in olive oil.

Then there are the 20 odd different types of dried beans available. I rotate batches through Flor de Junio or Julio (basically what is called a pinto bean north of the border) through black beans, Peruanas and many others.


----------



## Blast (Apr 10, 2015)

modeeper said:


> Jez, that's a violation. Unless you own stock in the Company. I believe it's knows as, cross thread stalking.


Personally, I do own KO, quite a bit of it in fact, so keep on guzzling. What I can't understand is , Where did all this unleashed animosity originate? Blast


----------



## Cristobal (Nov 25, 2014)

Each Coca Cola bottler in Mexico can use sugar or HFCS at their discretion. Many use the HFCS because it is cheaper. Most use a combination of the two.


----------



## modeeper (Mar 21, 2015)

Blast said:


> Personally, I do own KO, quite a bit of it in fact, so keep on guzzling. What I can't understand is , Where did all this unleashed animosity originate? Blast


I once mentioned I couldn't tell the difference between real honey and the ubiquitous synthetic as my coffee sweetener. It's been a hate campaign ever since.


----------



## modeeper (Mar 21, 2015)

TundraGreen said:


> The carts with the steam whistles selling roasted sweet potato (camote) and bananas (platano) are wonderful. Similarly, the carts selling steamed/roasted corn on the cob with limon (and mayonnaise if you are into that) are great.


WE don't have those round here, except for the elotes (can't do that without butter). What we do have are sincronizadas; chunks of fruit .. I ask for bananna, melon and strawberry every time .. with a sinful thick rich cream on top. YUM!


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

BOING! Fruit drinks.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Last I heard sugar cane sugar was too expensive for Mexico so they now use the same recipe as the US. New Yorkers paying big bucks for imported Mexican Coke got taken


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Alpura has the best unsweetened yogurt but not easy to get around here


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

sparks said:


> Last I heard sugar cane sugar was too expensive for Mexico so they now use the same recipe as the US. New Yorkers paying big bucks for imported Mexican Coke got taken


I´ve recently read the same thing about sugared Coke and when I did drink it in the past I could definately taste the sugar cane taste compared to US sugared Coke or corn syrup Coke. Today I will buy a regular Coke and find out if it takes of sugar cane sugar. I drink Coke Light. I was in the US last month and did notice the difference between Diet Coke there and Coke Light here, the US versión tasted sweeter to me.


----------



## Blast (Apr 10, 2015)

Anonimo said:


> BOING! Fruit drinks.


Sorry, no sure what you're getting at here or which post you are referring to.


----------



## modeeper (Mar 21, 2015)




----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

What a weird thread lol???!

Jo xxx


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

jojo said:


> What a weird thread lol???!
> 
> Jo xxx


It must be something in the junk food!


----------



## modeeper (Mar 21, 2015)

Blast said:


> Sorry, no sure what you're getting at here or which post you are referring to.


I'm pretty sure he/she is joking.

Every food store in this lil town is ma and pa. The nearest real food outlet is _miles to go before I sleep_ kind of far. 

Pronto hotcakes tastes mighty fine to me. 

Good spaghetti sauce is hard to find. 

What we do have plenty of round here are fruits and vegetables. That's all a sensible person really needs, innit?


----------



## modeeper (Mar 21, 2015)

Then there's Maruchan noodles, not the instant variety. I like to drain off the water then put that seasoning on the cooked noodles in place of making a soup out of it. Then top it with some wok-style thing like shrooms, green peppers, onion, kernel corn and shrimp.


----------



## Blast (Apr 10, 2015)

modeeper said:


> I'm pretty sure he/she is joking.
> 
> Good spaghetti sauce is hard to find.
> 
> What we do have plenty of round here are fruits and vegetables. That's all a sensible person really needs, innit?


Good Spag Bol or Alfredo & many others with Camarones, etc are pretty easy to make if you have time & facilities. fruits & veg & fresh meat & beans, rice, hardly qualify as junk food, can live well. Guess what you are saying getting a lot of different things difficult at your corner tienda. What neighborhood are you in. I want to check it on Maps, Blast


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

Blast said:


> Sorry, no sure what you're getting at here or which post you are referring to.


BOING! Fruit drinks are made by Pascual, a Mexican, worker owned company,. In general, the drinks taste better and seem to have more pulp than ordinary competitors. 

We often carry some on longer, inter city bus rides.

There's an informative WikiPedia article on Pascual Boing.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Anonimo said:


> BOING! Fruit drinks are made by Pascual, a Mexican, worker owned company,. In general, the drinks taste better and seem to have more pulp than ordinary competitors.
> 
> We often carry some on longer, inter city bus rides.


Boing! fruit drinks are great. I usually ask for them at my favorite hamburger/chicken place instead of soda. And I love typing "Boing!".


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Bobbyb said:


> That Coke contains more sugar than in the USA. In Mexico most processed foods have more sugar and more salt: Hypertension and Diabetes!


http://www.worldlifeexpectancy.com/cause-of-death/all-cancers/by-country/


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

I should mention that our regular abarrotes stop offers generous shots of mezcal or Tequila, from little kegs on the countertop, for only $10 pesos the shot.


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

Anonimo said:


> BOING! Fruit drinks.





Blast said:


> Sorry, no sure what you're getting at here or which post you are referring to.


'Boing!' is a brand name of bottled natural fruit drinks - GOOD STUFF!! (Would they be a regional product?)


----------



## Blast (Apr 10, 2015)

Thanks, I've been told about it now, appreciate, sounds good, will have to find it & try it soon.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

GARYJ65 said:


> ALL CANCERS DEATH RATE BY COUNTRY


I guess it's a case of "pick your poison". According to this website Mexico is lower in incidence of death by cancer, but 6th highest in the world for death by Diabetes. If one thing doesn't get you, the other will!

DIABETES MELLITUS DEATH RATE BY COUNTRY

I'm actually not really so fatalistic as all that - how we eat and how much we "move our bodies" (for those with an aversion to the word "exercise") can make a big difference in terms of risk of diabetes and cancer. But sometimes it is a matter of "si te toca, te toca".


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

ojosazules11 said:


> I guess it's a case of "pick your poison". According to this website Mexico is lower in incidence of death by cancer, but 6th highest in the world for death by Diabetes. If one thing doesn't get you, the other will!
> 
> DIABETES MELLITUS DEATH RATE BY COUNTRY
> 
> I'm actually not really so fatalistic as all that - how we eat and how much we "move our bodies" (for those with an aversion to the word "exercise") can make a big difference in terms of risk of diabetes and cancer. But sometimes it is a matter of "si te toca, te toca".


What about the genetic factor?


----------



## modeeper (Mar 21, 2015)

Anonimo said:


> I should mention that our regular abarrotes stop offers generous shots of mezcal or Tequila, from little kegs on the countertop, for only $10 pesos the shot.




My alkie buddy buys it in bulk. He's at about a quart a day, poor old sod. Anyway the proprietor, Antonio, keeps the bulk jug behind the counter. My pal comes in, hands Tony an empty bottle, that's _any_ bottle mind you, Tony sinks down and goes into sort of a squat thing and comes up with a full tank. The ritual is a work of art.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> What about the genetic factor?


Absolutely. Genetics play a significant role. Can't do too much about which genes you inherited. _Te tocó lo que te tocó. _ BUT how those genes are expressed and how they do or don't lead to disease is in the field of epigenetics. Fascinating stuff (well to me, anyway.)

But the modifiable risk factors such as diet, exercise and substance use do increase or lower our likelihood of developing diabetes and cancer. Especially for diabetes (Type 2), the correlation between weight, sugar intake and diabetes is really high.


----------



## modeeper (Mar 21, 2015)

The genetic factor is as that old saying goes _genetics loads the gun, your life style pulls the trigger_. 

Since 80% of Mexicans are Mestizo it'd be foolhardy to guess what percentage of European blood they carry on average. Without Googling I'd guess there isn't a whole lot of variation in the diabetic link between races, especially since they are not far from being Caucasian. Nah, it's just all those Cokes and beer and junk they eat. Their (anybody's) "slothevity" is a diabetic invite as well. Also the lack of education, health awareness, and being stuck on your right to personal freedom gives that trigger a nice light touch. 

I live in a village of 1500. So 51% of those are female on average. I used to like to look at women, not here. Very few are anything but plain ol' dictionary phat. One reason they're phat is the cultural/social factor of being wifey, not publicly sexy, swishy, let's-go-to-the-gym types. At the beach it's different of course. 

I've known Meximen who worked laboriously each and every day but went home and drank a 6 everyday, 12 on Sundays. The intake of that crap overcomes their daily exercise. And it all lands in the panza. It all slows you down. The recipe for diabetes. And it's a stupid shame .. here where you can see a doctor and get a blood test for 35 Pesos.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Aren't most Americans "mestizos" too?
Ha!
That word is over rated
Most people have a mix of races and blood lines today

Are we seriously talking about genetics here? Is someone really knowledgable on the subject? I am


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

By the way, caucasian is not even a race
I doubt there is many people from the caucasus around


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

GARYJ65 said:


> Aren't most Americans "mestizos" too?
> Ha!
> That word is over rated
> Most people have a mix of races and blood lines today
> ...


Actually, there is a significant genetic component to Type 2 Diabetes and there is higher risk for some ethnicities, including Hispanic, Black (African, Caribbean, African American), South Asian/East Asian and Pacific Islanders. Some specific genetic mutations have been identified as increasing a person's risk, and the research is ongoing. 

But just because you have a specific gene, does not mean you are doomed to get the condition. That's where epigenetics comes in. Genetics is your DNA/RNA, nonmodifiable. Epigenetics is how those genes are expressed, i.e. turned on or off, active or inactive. The expression of many genes depends on a host of other factors, many of which we can do something about. 

So just because you are at higher risk for diabetes doesn't mean you're doomed to get it. There's a lot that you can do to lower that risk. And just because I'm at lower risk doesn't mean I won't get diabetes if I carry 150 extra lbs and consider lifting the TV remote as my upper body work-out. Of course there are some people who do everything "right", healthy weight, active, etc. and still get diabetes. There are no guarantees. But if I can reduce my risk of diabetes (or reduce the risk of complications if I already have it) then that's where I'll put my focus, not on the genetics. The genetics are more helpful for focussed prevention and screening programs. 

And yes, Gary, I do know what I'm talking about.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

ojosazules11 said:


> Actually, there is a significant genetic component to Type 2 Diabetes and there is higher risk for some ethnicities, including Hispanic, Black (African, Caribbean, African American), South Asian/East Asian and Pacific Islanders. Some specific genetic mutations have been identified as increasing a person's risk, and the research is ongoing. But just because you have a specific gene, does not mean you are doomed to get the condition. That's where epigenetics comes in. Genetics is your DNA/RNA, nonmodifiable. Epigenetics is how those genes are expressed, i.e. turned on or off, active or inactive. The expression of many genes depends on a host of other factors, many of which we can do something about. So just because you are at higher risk for diabetes doesn't mean you're doomed to get it. There's a lot that you can do to lower that risk. And just because I'm at lower risk doesn't mean I won't get diabetes if I carry 150 extra lbs and consider lifting the TV remote as my upper body work-out. Of course there are some people who do everything "right", healthy weight, active, etc. and still get diabetes. There are no guarantees. But if I can reduce my risk of diabetes (or reduce the risk of complications if I already have it) then that's where I'll put my focus, not on the genetics. The genetics are more helpful for focussed prevention and screening programs. And yes, Gary, I do know what I'm talking about.


I know you know!


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

Back to the topic of Mexican products, my guilty pleasure is a Pelon Pelo Rico, those push-up tamarind candies. Good thing I don't have diabetes.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

While talking about that subject
What is the meaning for you guys for Hispanics, African Americans?
Caucasians?

I really think we should establish the meaning of those first

I have problems with :
Hispanics, are those... What? Spaniards? Spaniard descent? Latin americans in all their variants? The ones that speak Spanish? Or will we believe that is a race?
African Americans, are they blacks that were born in the US? Are they any different than their ancestors coming from Africa? Or from today's Africans?
Caucasians: are they...white, blonde, blue eyed? If so, how much white? I mean, slavic, Russian? Is a white Italian caucasian? 
If it is a White Mexican, blonde hair güerito a caucasian?


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

I like pulparindos
And those round dulces de chabacano!


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

GARYJ65 said:


> While talking about that subject
> What is the meaning for you guys for Hispanics, African Americans?
> Caucasians?
> 
> ...


I know these terms can be tricky. I'm pulling them from the scientific literature. As I was writing the post I was wondering if Hispanics from Spain have the same risk as Hispanics from Latin America. 

Mainly my point is that there are genetic risk factors, but the risk factors we can do something about are what we eat and how active we are.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

ojosazules11 said:


> I know these terms can be tricky. I'm pulling them from the scientific literature. As I was writing the post I was wondering if Hispanics from Spain have the same risk as Hispanics from Latin America.


All native-born Spaniards don't have the same general genetic makeup: after all, there are blonde Spaniards, Spaniards with pale skin, Spaniards with olive skin and black hair and all sorts of other combinations. Don't forget that even though the majority of the Spanish Jewish population was expelled in 1492, by then there had been a lot of intermarriage with Christian Spaniards (and probably with the Muslim population), so that today many natives of Spain have Jewish ancestry. And I would guess that those from Andalucía have Muslim ancestors. It's all very complicated and very interesting, don't you think?


----------



## modeeper (Mar 21, 2015)

ojosazules11 said:


> Actually, there is a significant genetic component to Type 2 Diabetes and there is higher risk for some ethnicities, including Hispanic, Black (African, Caribbean, African American), South Asian/East Asian and Pacific Islanders. Some specific genetic mutations have been identified as increasing a person's risk, and the research is ongoing.
> 
> But just because you have a specific gene, does not mean you are doomed to get the condition. That's where epigenetics comes in. Genetics is your DNA/RNA, nonmodifiable. Epigenetics is how those genes are expressed, i.e. turned on or off, active or inactive. The expression of many genes depends on a host of other factors, many of which we can do something about.
> 
> ...


That's good! Don't get me started on race . Oh what the heck .. To me there is only one race, but historically there are .. Pigmies, African Bushmen, Australian Abos, *******, White, Asian and American Indigenous, Some scholars count the Pacific Islanders and throw in some others as well. 

Yes indeed, our population is a huge salad bowl. 

The important fact all should consider, IMHO, is that race has nothing to do with skin. It's skeletal, musculature, a whole lot of dynamics in morphology. The Australian Aborigine, one of the most interesting peoples in the World, are very close to "White" people, and they are dark, dark, dark. As well all those peoples just North of Africa we're bombing at present, are also White. There is no Brown race. And if the Indigenous people of America did indeed come from China via The Aleutian Islands they're Asian. That would make the Latin American peoples part Asian and Euro. I say this with confidence because I'm White and I'm right :blabla:

As far as predispositions to disease by way of genetics, logic would dictate that fact. We're likely predisposed to a hundred diseases. Like me dear mum used to say: Be careful out there Mo, there's sh*t in the air, try your best to avoid it.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

modeeper said:


> That's good! Don't get me started on race . Oh what the heck .. To me there is only one race, but historically there are .. Pigmies, African Bushmen, Australian Abos, *******, White, Asian and American Indigenous, Some scholars count the Pacific Islanders and throw in some others as well. Yes indeed, our population is a huge salad bowl. The important fact all should consider, IMHO, is that race has nothing to do with skin. It's skeletal, musculature, a whole lot of dynamics in morphology. The Australian Aborigine, one of the most interesting peoples in the World, are very close to "White" people, and they are dark, dark, dark. As well all those peoples just North of Africa we're bombing at present, are also White. There is no Brown race. And if the Indigenous people of America did indeed come from China via The Aleutian Islands they're Asian. That would make the Latin American peoples part Asian and Euro. I say this with confidence because I'm White and I'm right :blabla: As far as predispositions to disease by way of genetics, logic would dictate that fact. We're likely predisposed to a hundred diseases. Like me dear mum used to say: Be careful out there Mo, there's sh*t in the air, try your best to avoid it.


Are you biologist? Dr in some area?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

GARYJ65 said:


> Are you biologist? Dr in some area?


From what he's told us, modeeper is an English teacher, ¿verdad?


----------



## modeeper (Mar 21, 2015)

Most of what I know about race I learned in university a long time ago. Were I an expert I could proudly call myself a racist.


----------



## Blast (Apr 10, 2015)

I agree about those Tamarind candies, the ones like suckers with the pimenta, the picante ones, isn't that what this thread was supposed to be about, junk food , not race ideals?


----------



## Blast (Apr 10, 2015)

Oh ya, just remembered , also like those pink, yellow, orange , red , coconut things that look like some sort of snowball sea creature with hundreds of tentacles.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

My real favourites are found in the _mercado_, not in _abarrotes_. Tacos, quesadillas of all types - flor de calabaza, tinga, papa con rajas - and tlacoyos. And the salsas .... I love the variety of salsas and I slather them on. 
Licuados
Elotes locos (corn on the cob with mayonnaise, queso seco and chile)
Ready to eat fresh fruits and vegetables (mainly cucumber and jicama) with fresh lime and chile


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> What about the genetic factor?


Of the two cancers which have impacted me personally, DNA tests have revealed both are genetically linked. One is a common cancer in Men and the other, not seen often, affects, primarily, Ashkenazic Jews and some relatively few other men from the "Mediterranean" region. My oncologist was stumped by the Ashkenazic Jewish origin/link to the cancer because of what was assumed to be accurate about my genetic makeup - which is heavily weighted in Ireland/Sweden/England. However, several DNA tests later, and particularly the one which now allows male testing for maternal DNA ... revealed a 1% of DNA linked to Ashkenazic Jews. Our ancestors moved about a lot before settling down and inter-married with different groups. A predisposition for contracting various illnesses isn't a certainty, but the thought of medical researchers has convinced them that behavioral and some environmental influences can trigger a dormant gene and set it on a course to cause havoc in our bodies. Not all genetic influences are bad, though.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

ojosazules11 said:


> My real favourites are found in the _mercado_, not in _abarrotes_. Tacos, quesadillas of all types - flor de calabaza, tinga, papa con rajas - and tlacoyos. And the salsas .... I love the variety of salsas and I slather them on.
> Licuados
> Elotes locos (corn on the cob with mayonnaise, queso seco and chile)
> Ready to eat fresh fruits and vegetables (mainly cucumber and jicama) with fresh lime and chile


I concur that a mercado is a far more interesting place to shop than an abarrote. I would add flor de jamaica to Ojo's list.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

TundraGreen said:


> I concur that a mercado is a far more interesting place to shop than an abarrote. I would add flor de jamaica to Ojo's list.


Flor de Jamaica is one of my favourites, too. I buy the flowers and make it at home. Even in Toronto I've found it in some Caribbean stores under the name of "Sun dried Sorrel" - imported from - where else? Jamaica! It really is a "flower from Jamaica".


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

My favorite Mexican food is tamales bought from the street sellers who appear in my neighborhood at night, just in time for _cena_ (mmm!).


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

ojosazules11 said:


> Flor de Jamaica is one of my favourites, too. I buy the flowers and make it at home. Even in Toronto I've found it in some Caribbean stores under the name of "Sun dried Sorrel" - imported from - where else? Jamaica! It really is a "flower from Jamaica".


I buy the flowers and make it at home as well. I like it pretty tart. I usually have to add a bit more sugar for my Mexican friends.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

TundraGreen said:


> I buy the flowers and make it at home as well. I like it pretty tart. I usually have to add a bit more sugar for my Mexican friends.


Likewise. The extra sugar applies to my husband and kids, too, but still not as sweet as at the market.


----------



## ktmarie (May 11, 2014)

I am in love with the Penafiel sparkling water that has a touch of lime and salt! But it might be a divisive product...my mom loved it but my mother-in-law hated it. Worth trying though. I am so sad they don't sell it back in the states.


----------



## Tanned Gringa (Apr 21, 2015)

I like Valentina hot sauce. It's not too hot and good with everything, especially pizza.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

ktmarie said:


> I am in love with the Penafiel sparkling water that has a touch of lime and salt! But it might be a divisive product...my mom loved it but my mother-in-law hated it. Worth trying though. I am so sad they don't sell it back in the states.


I think that variety of Penafiel is sold in the USA. I think I've seen it in Chicago. And if it's in Chicago it's elsewhere (especially where, like in Chicago, there is a large Mexican/Mexican-American population concentration). Dr. Pepper bottles/distributes it in the USA. The company was sold to Cadbury Schweppes more than a decade ago, I've read.

http://www.dpsgproductfacts.com/product_images/PENAFIEL_TWIST_LIMON_MINERAL_SPRING_WATER_20_3.png


----------

